# JPEG-Bilder Progressiv speichern



## holtiwilan (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das mir alle Jpg Bilder eines Verzeichnisses verkleinert und die Qualität ändert.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, das Jpg als Progressiv zu speichern, das es im Web-Browser schon mal angezeigt wird.
Gibt es da eine möglichkeit? Vielleicht mit dem JPEGEncodeParam, oder so?
Ich habe auch schon mal "gegoogled" aber nix gefunden.

Vielen Dank.

Tim


----------



## flashray (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo Tim,

ich weiß zwar nicht was progressiv speichern ist oder was du damit meinst aber schau mal hier nach:

Java Insel - 14.9 Bilder anzeigen und Grafiken verwalten 

Insbesondere hier:

14.9.18 JPEG-Dateien mit dem Sun-Paket schreiben

Weitere Beispiele bezüglich jpg:
Java Almanac - Compressing a JPEG File

Java Almanac - Saving a Generated Graphic to a PNG or JPEG File

Vg Erdal


----------



## holtiwilan (26. Januar 2006)

Guten Morgen.
Zu progressiven JPG Dateien, hier ein auszug aus SELFHTML:

_Es gibt eine Variante von JPEG-Grafiken, so genannte "progressive JPEG-Grafiken". Dabei wird, ähnlich wie beim GIF-Format in der Variante "interlaced", zuerst eine vollständige, aber noch undeutliche Fassung der Grafik am Bildschirm aufgebaut. Das erste, noch nicht ganz deutliche Bild kann bereits am Bildschirm angezeigt werden, nachdem etwa 15% der Grafikdatei an den aufrufenden Web-Browser übertragen wurden._

Das ist schon sehr praktisch, wenn man Dateien für eine Web-Galerie speichern will.
Da die Ausgangsbilder von meiner Digitalkamera nicht progressiv vorliegen, dachte ich mir, das das vielleicht mit Java irgendwie geht.

Viele Grüße aus dem verschneiten Freiburg

Tim


----------



## flashray (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Tim,

ich denke Java ist dafür das falsche Werkzeug. Der Zauberstab heißt Irfanview oder jedes andere umfangreiche Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.

Vg Erdal


----------

